# Channel 4 now OMG



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

OMG is anyone watching the Fake babies i actually feel ill it has made me feel all odd 
 
My opinion only dont want to offend anyone


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Have just had to turn off... They look like babies but with no life in them, and seeing them puts me in a horrible place.  What a ghastly documentary


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sounds dreadfull - ((hugs)) to all

~Dizzi~


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

how very bizarre, I thought I'd watch it, but it just seems to be totally off the wall, anyone else think the same?

lol
Deborah
xxx


----------



## ♥ Sarah ♥ (Jan 5, 2005)

Sounds horrid girls..... the world's gone mad  

You were brave to watch it for the time you did!

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

like a ruddy bouncing ball     pure madness.
DH has gone to bed he wont watch it anymore but i just cant turn it off   but i need too as it is freaking me out abit


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou what the heck is this about!

Switch it off if its making you feel bad


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Its about ladies who have dolls made to look very lifelike and take them out for walks and pay £1000's for them and clothes. 
It's carcrash tv and sick but i cant turn it off


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG! do these ladies have IF or physciatic problems!


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

Have u seen one that just been bought in America.. Chucky lookalike!!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

the latter for sure !!!
one ladies is having one done to look like her grandson who lives abroad !!!!

lol    at chucky am sorry but that lady needs help


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

It's abit freaky..

I'd ask for my money back as well.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

It's eye lashes look like they are glued on !!! well i wouldnt be buying one in the 1st place but deffo refund wud be asked for !

Poor grandma but please   OMG the car seat     to much


i think she telling porkies and dropped it herself or was trying to make it sodding crawl !!!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

OMG!!!!!!! what is the world coming to.


----------



## msjulie (Nov 24, 2007)

I know we all want babies but this is just soooo far fetched..

Julie.x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Am sorry but i think the artist lady needs some help aswell !!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

She wants to email her Grandson OMG he will have nightmares poor lamb !!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

we've been chatting about it on another thread as well!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123904.0

At least the child has sense 'It's a doll grandma'!!


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!!!! The world has gone MAD


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Is it getting repeated on E4 or anything?


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I know she misses her grandson but i think he got it right numbnuts     and he only a totty god knows what her daughter thinks about it  

Just makes alot of people look very very sad


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Its starting again on channel 4 + 1 - god i can't watch it again i don't want to go to sleep now...........they gave me nightmares!!!!!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

E4+1 now Vicky be aware it not good viewing   well it is but way toooooooooo weird


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi
i've just watched it it was very freaky and so were them that were buying them.it should be on ch4plus an hour.
                                    marie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

well bed time for me hope i dont dream about them ;( well it would be nightmareish


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

truly weird and really rather sad....hope you don't have nightmares everyone!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Watching it now!


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

OH - MY - GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am still in a state of disbelief


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Fruit loop city!!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i just had to hop on here - knew someone would have started a thread 
that was the weirdest hr of tv i've watched in a long time..i felt so desperately sad for the lady who'd lost her grandson but i think she's lost it a bit. ok maybe have the baby made to help you come to terms with the loss..but starting to pretend its real is not normal...
As for the one who went to the US, clearly she's got some sort of OCD about cleanliness..all that stuff about them never getting dirty, and washing the pram wheels  Its like she's never grown up, just playing babies but on a grander scale..WHAT was that outfit she bought at Harrods, and the PRICE  her poor husband 
I feel sort of sick and sad at the same time
anyone know how much they cost..NOT cos i want one i hasten to add, just interested 

kj x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Just one thing thats puzzling me! ......

The one that went to America who bought roberto cavelli gear for the 'baby' (posh spices designer) ... Money written all over her, but why was she driving a ford focus!?  

NO OFFENCE TO ANYONE, COS WE HAVE A FOCUS ANYWAY!


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

http://dolls.listings.ebay.co.uk/Dolls_Reborn_W0QQfromZR4QQsacatZ122721QQsocmdZListingItemList

take your pick... 

didn't watch the rest of the programme, but in the beginning I was feeling quite sad for Harry's grandmother, because I thought he had died... I didn't realise he had just EMIGRATED!!!! What is wrong with these people?! 

xx Clare
/links


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have to say...the artwork on those dolls is fantastic you can't fault that. 

There's one thing collecting dolls as a hobby to put into a display case and show them off, but to treat them like real babies is just pure sick.

DH just sat through it with me muttering, calling them all sick freaks.

As for Harry's grandma she definitely has a mental problem. If I was her hubby I'd take her to the doctor, you could see he was not happy when he said it was horrible.

Vicki x x x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

OH my Goodness!!! Was it a wind up? Are people really that ill??

What a horrible thing. Did you hear that man 'its horrible. Like something on a mortuary slab', How right he was. OMG!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

My biggest gripe is what if the women have a car accident with that "baby" strapped in the back ? how are the emergency serbvices going to feel when they find it - or search for it 

Yes fantastic artwork, for in the home as a "april fool" ! not to be treated as a real baby.
~Dizzi~


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

I also thought that  Harry had died and think it was in quite poor taste that they spun out the story for too long keeping you guessing and not revealing that he was still alive till a very long way into the programme  why didnt she just go and visit him 

i'm sure the reason that woman drives a Focus is that she cant afford anything posher as she spends all her money on designer baby clothes and multitudinous prams 

kjx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

That programme was vile! Rich had to hide under the duvet   It was like a horror film


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

ClareMack said:


> didn't watch the rest of the programme, but in the beginning I was feeling quite sad for Harry's grandmother, because I thought he had died... I didn't realise he had just EMIGRATED!!!! What is wrong with these people?!


I thought the same thing

I would get one just for the artwork, like a collectable (like that womans friend with the 'nursery' with them all in. Just like my TY beabie bears are in display cases in my little room ) I would never get to the point of pushing it out in a pram and buying loads of clothes for it.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

OMG!!!!  that was one freaky programme last night.i sky+ it last night but watched the last 20 mins in bed.i first went on tv in the lounnge and dh turned it straight off because it freaked him out.i think dh was laughin abit when i was in bed watchin it,he was on comp.i was shouting at tv now and again'its a bloody dolly'.they all need their head testing.we have ff probs i would never buy a bloody dolly.totally freaky.i was thinkin with the one who had a car seat.what would they think if she had a car crash ?  they would think it was real till they took it out.anyway all loopy i tell thee


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Horrendous.  Did you see the woman with all those Emmaljunga prams?  They cost a fortune!!!  

It was quite upsetting when she didn't want the broken doll.  Hate to think how she would cope with a real baby who wasn't 'perfect'!

Can't believe the husbands just accepted it.  Weird... I'd love to hear a pyschologists viewpoint of it.

Lou x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

I couldnt believe it......dh refused to watch it but i was glued to the tv, i also thought the same as a lot of you and thought Harry was her son that had died young.

What i cant quite get my head around is how they take them out in a pram and dont batter an eyelid, people must spot its a doll and surely some people make comments to them?  i wonder what the fascination was with the half caste doll for the white couple, made me laugh when she stood there hands on hips in America and said "Thats it, its ruined now, ive bonded with it and everything".

er, hang on a minute, its a doll!! 

Julia


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

I wanted to watch this too , but fell asleep watching half ton mum   Judging from your comments it sounded well freaky though , maybe i should be glad i did miss it


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Free also watched half ton mum and was so sad when she died her poor girls.
The doll thing has been popping into my mind all day and the more i think about it the more odd i feel about it


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I probably shouldn't laugh but I was helpless at the look on her face when its head was bashed in! Damaged in transit my bum - I reckon she 'dun it in' coz it was so ugly


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I watched some of this - my first thought was I would like to get some done of the kids when they were babies.  

I watched a bit more then had to switch it off because it was seriously disturbing - why do they film and show this stuff instead of getting these people the helpthey need 

T xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

**Tashja** said:


> I watched a bit more then had to switch it off because it was seriously disturbing - why do they film and show this stuff instead of getting these people the helpthey need
> 
> T xx


Dunno who is sicker..Them with the dolls or Channel 4.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Emma that is what i said she prob got angry with it when it wouldnt crawl for her or maybe a drop of dirt fell on it dress


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi all

Well ive being read ur views and i watched the programme..

At the beginning i thougt the grandma was a mum who had lost her baby at a young age and could sort of see why she wanted this done...i even felt for her when i knew the full story as she was soo choked to see that reborn! And i could have kicked the dh in the nuts for what he said to her when she was obviously pleased to have something to hold.

I too felt the prams and the car seats were taking it abit far but to have in there own homes to cuddle on crappy days i couldnt see the harm.

The american lady was a WHOLE different matter, OMG!  The money she spent, the amount of them she had and then the amount of prams she had (All cream)!!

Yes she wanted the perfect child!


I have to say that after watching that programme i wanted one!  im not going to lie to u all!  You can think me crazy, sick what ever but i think for a cuddle they are lovely and amazing things!!

For a person like me who has dreamed of a little child for so long that would be lovely to hold when im at my lows.

Im sorry if this upsets anyone but i just thought id say this as im sure there are women out there who like them too.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

oh girls, i have been dying to get on here all day to hear what you all had to say about that programme last night!!  
I was torn between complete revulsion and pity (especially for grandma lady)..yes her poor hubby was right..it did look like something on a mortuary slab...I HONESTLY did have a nightmare about it last night...good god, what is the world coming too?  that mad one who went to the states saying "ooh this is a long labour" (when she was waiting for the doll to be delivered to the hotel room!)    
then her mum said (when she was taking it out of the box) "i'l leave you alone together, you enjoy your time"..talk about feeding her fantasy...and then the cracked head!!   it was flippin repulsive. i bet she bashed it in the bathroom!   she did say she was always looking for the "perfect baby" and never found it...hardly suprising..they are PLASTIC!
wont forget that in a hurry! 
Pobby xx
p.s really pleased you all feel the same way...!


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

ah sorry special mum, hope i didnt upset you...everything in its context and all that...it was mainly the one that went to the states that i thought was fruit loop.   
pobby x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehe  Its ok hun, i value everyones opinion! lol

i just saying that i thought they were cute (not the reborn harry) but some are cute (NO i havent got one!!)  

I think the idea is nice to have something look so real to cuddle but u wouldnt catch me walking around with it in its buggy with its fake milk!!!  

But somedays i feel so low and i just think its anice idea..

It doesnt mean u have to agree with me as i am sure many of u dont lol


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Specialmum - I can see your point.  I can see how women with IF would be drawn to something like that as I know how I felt when we were ttc.  However, I think to take them out in prams, car seats etc is taking it a bit far.

I did feel sorry for the women and think they should really have some kind of counselling, esp the one who bought all that Roberto Cavalli stuff!  Now, there's no way I would spend that on clothing for my real babies, nevermind a bloody doll!!!

Interesting programme though.

Lou


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh yes i agree there!  what about the older women in kings lyn?? she has that NURSERY!  and her hubby was a limo driver!  NOW THAT WAS WERID!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Tres bizarre!!!


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

It was so bizare    Didnt catch the full programme.  Not that i want one, but im guessing they arnet cheap ??  

In a way felt sorry for the lady who lost her grandson and her hubby said he really didnt like it  

The other lady who spend a fortune in Harrods was a fruit loop (sorry only my opinion of course!!)   

Is it on next week too ??  

Nicky, xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Specialmum, I have to say I do completly understand where you are comming from with your thoughts/feelings I cant pretend the thought diddnt cross my mind - its got to be an easier way than the pain we have now 
but!!! these women took it the extreme and that can't be right surely ?

~Dizzi~


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Saw the trailer on Channel 4 and that was way too much for me  totally freaked me out. Interested to read everyone's comments though.


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

OK, there is no harm in dolls (I personally don't like them, lifelike or not), if you want to have one in your bedroom for a cuddle on a low day then that's totally up to you.

Even if you want to buy Roberto Cavalli, it's your money, do with it as you will.

To take it out for walks in a pram (one of your many prams) with a bottle of fake milk, and have a car seat for them?  That's going too far for me.  Someone else mentioned if the emergency services came across that in an accident, goodness only knows what would happen.

I did get a lump in my throat for the absent Granny who cried when she saw how like Harry her reborn was.  But the real Harry certainly put her right at the end!  

This is just one step down from the people who treat their dogs as children and dress them up too (usually the tiny toy dog kind).  I loved my two dogs with all my heart, they gave me endless joy and pleasure in return, but I never found the need to dress them up in little leather jackets (not sure if they are available in big dog size!).  They were dogs, and I knew they were dogs.

Jane
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

That must be where im going wrong then cos my shih tzu and toy poodle love there clothes!!! Yep i give them jackets for the winter and they have funky t-shirts too!!!

On christmas day they were wearing lovely santa t shirts!!

As soon as i get the jacket out my poodle jumps up!

Ok so at this point im starting to feel abit scared that i'l be out casted of the website!!! 

xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Nah we wont outcast ya for that        my brother has a minature dauchund Albert and he has allsorts of clothes, i have to to say i do take the pi$$ alot but he does look kinda cute even if he is a savage     kids go AHHHHHHHHH look a that sausage dog and Albert just about eats them he hates kids, but that coz my brother and his partner treat him like a kid and spoil him sooo much. I have to say they do look comical walking across Hamstead Heath together with Albert in his comando outfit       growling at everyone that goes past


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hehehehee

My little shihtzu is a girl and she has a pink harness and a pink coats etc and my poodle is blk and a boy so he has a blue demin jacket.

I wouldnt spend lots on them though but i like them to look nice (some dog jackets are horrid)...The most expensive thing i brought was her hardness which was pink leather with fake diamonds on it...£14.99 which is nothing to harnesses.  I love it lol

She is a snob lol so she has to be groomed loads but he is a scruffy and loves muddy puddles!!!!

My bil almost wets him self sometimes when he sees them but at christmas he brought them A t-shirt each with their own names printed on them!!!     

I dont know how to put photos on here but otherwise i could show u them! xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi again Special Mum
one of the things I was going to say yesterday was that you are right, the pain of being childless is so great we have an overwhelming urge to nurture something..I was going to say those ladies would have spent their money more wisely on a dog or cat or even a hamster! an animal really needs you and loves you and I think it is so important that we can give that love we have to another living being..even if it isnt a baby..at least dogs wont grow up and have teenage tantrums etc..well, you know what I mean anyway. I think those ladies are just setting themselves up for huge sadness..a doll, no matter how much like a baby it looks will never give ANYTHING in return..it is so sad.
I used to think that clothes for dogs was daft but they are definately growing on me when I spent new year with my friend who has a yorkie...he had a cool combat parka..I wouldnt dress up a big dog but little ones feel the cold more dont they?
If i could find a little outfit for my cat I would be happy! (only joking!  )
Pobby x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

pobby said:


> If i could find a little outfit for my cat I would be happy! (only joking! )
> Pobby x


I have tried dressing my cat up. Wasn't successful. Fur and claws everywhere hehe


----------

